# DOGGIE MEDS?



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

My sister has a small dog that is prone to having seziures, like a doggie epileptic fit. She gives it a teaspoon of honey about every two weeks and it doesn't happen. If she forgets, he will surely start having them within three weeks.

She wanted me to ask why this works for her. It was suggested to do this by a friend and was supprized to find that it works, and would like to know why it does.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Mostly honey is just sugar, but it does have some trace minerals and some enzymes and such that the bees add. Plus there are trace amounts of pollen in it. I don't know what would make a difference on seizures, but the concept is intriguing. Does the person suggesting it have any theories? I'd love to hear a theory.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

Could it be diabetic seziures? Diabetic seziures are caused by too low blood sugar and honey surely would help.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>Does the person suggesting it have any theories? I'd love to hear a theory.

My sister works with a lady whose mother ran a puppy mill. Long story there, shut down by the state.... 

Anyway, dear old mon used to give honey to her dogs for that same reason and her daughter suggested it to sis. No other information was given, sorry.

>Could it be diabetic seziures? Diabetic seziures are caused by too low blood sugar and honey surely would help.

Sounds as good as anything I've heard. Thanks for that.

Bill


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

I JUST STUMBLED UPON THIS NEVER CHECKED THIS FORUM BEFORE THOUGHT IT WOULD BE OVER MY HEAD. HOWEVER I WAS A DOG HANDLER LEARNED A LOT FROM THE ARMY VETS. ANYWAY I THINK YES IT COULD BE DIABETES AND THE SUGER IS WHAT IS WORKING. HOWEVER THE PROPER ADVISE SHOULD COME FROM A VET GET TO ONE RIGHT AWAY FOR THE PROPER MEDS AND DOSES. ALSO I THOUGHT THAT I READ SOMEWHERE THAT DR. R IS A VET? YOU COULD ASK HIM.


----------



## Sungold (May 11, 2003)

I think the dog just faked the seizure so that his owner would give him honey. smart dog!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

My vet happened to come into the range after the last posting and we talked about this. He agreed with the diabetic theory and suggested that they keep doing what has been working. Ted is fine as long as he gets his honey.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## beeman 202 (Jan 8, 2003)

I don't agree with the diabetic theory. The sugars supplied by the honey would be depleted from the system within 12 hrs, and would not affect the blood sugar for 13 days, 12 hrs, when the next dose is given. Must be some other explanation?


----------



## mrbillz (May 2, 2003)

I also veto the diabetic theory- diabetes is a disease with not enough (or ineffective) insulin. Insulin is the hormone needed to get sugar from blood into cells where it is used as fuel. In diabetes blood sugar is too HIGH; Diabetics don't seize when sugar is too high, BUT too LOW blood sugar will definitely cause seizures BUT very few conditions produce too low blood sugar (starvation, alcohol excess, too much insulin, etc). Diabetics get into trouble and have seizures when their blood sugar drops to low or too fast as a result of medication, insulin, or not eating, (or excessive use of sugar like exercise or illness). I also agree that any food value from honey would be gone in 12 hrs or less. I suppose there could be a trace mineral or enzyme effect.


----------

